# Lazy Days



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It has been a lazy holiday weekend around here. I'm trying to get over a stressful couple weeks at work and just playing around on the computer or reading... both of which I do in my kitchen/breakfast room. So, K & C have been in here with me and have been doing their sleeping in here. I was, amazingly, able to get some pics without them changing positions.... 

My computer faces the windows so K & C are behind me. So when I turn around, this is what I see.... penetrating black eyes staring at me.

















Lazy Days....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

CUTE!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

AWWWWW!!!














K and C are the most adorable little pair!! I am intensely jealous... I have all sorts of great pictures of Jacky lately, but I have already filled up my SPOILEDMALTESE picture album! What to do??!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Too cute!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

How sweet and furry!


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

OMG how adorable! They just melt my heart


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww! They look like such sweethearts!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Jul 3 2005, 02:33 PM
> *AWWWWW!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Gee, thanks!!

If you're out of space in your SM album, get free hosting space at Image Cave and you can get the URL from your "Album" there and post the image here... it is really easy... I was intimidated at first but it is truly a no-brainer!

Image Cave Free Hosting


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww...your babies are sooo cute! I just love them!!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

That is soooo cute! Those adorable little faces looking at you when you turn around could not be more heart-warming. They are so precious......


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Thanks K/C's mom, for the great Imagecave idea!!

Here's one of the latest of Jacky -- sitting like such a pretty boy! Where's my treat, he says!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Jul 3 2005, 04:33 PM
> *Thanks K/C's mom, for the great Imagecave idea!!
> 
> Here's one of the latest of Jacky -- sitting like such a pretty boy!  Where's my treat, he says!
> ...


OMG!!! He is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

How adorable! Little Jack, awwww


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

your furbabies are so cute. they look like little angels. it melts my heart to see those sweet baby faces. have a great 4th.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lil jack is a sweetheart, look how he looks at you, what a baby face.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sher,
Those photos are so great! Talk about content looking dogs...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

how cute are they all curled up in their beds


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what cuties! catcher has the most expressive face, i know i always say that, lol, but he does!! they look like total best friends/partners in crime.









i'll try to get a pic of buttercup's new 'do up soon. i'm headed off on vacation later in the week, so maybe i'll have to have pics of vacation instead. i'm lazy, maybe i'll just get the pics of christmas developed and post THOSE...

again, cute pics. they are just too cute









ann marie and the "....is it WINTER YET?" buttercup


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Awwhh!!







What a couppla CUTIES!! 

-c


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww they are the cutest little furbabes







I love looking at all these gorgeous pictures


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 3 2005, 11:00 AM
> *It has been a lazy holiday weekend around here. I'm trying to get over a stressful couple weeks at work and just playing around on the computer or reading... both of which I do in my kitchen/breakfast room.  So, K & C have been in here with me and have been doing their sleeping in here. I was, amazingly, able to get some pics without them changing positions....
> 
> My computer faces the windows so K & C are behind me. So when I turn around, this is what I see.... penetrating black eyes staring at me.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
OMG-they are so precious!! You can see the love they have for you--


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Jul 3 2005, 01:33 PM
> *Thanks K/C's mom, for the great Imagecave idea!!
> 
> Here's one of the latest of Jacky -- sitting like such a pretty boy!  Where's my treat, he says!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
What a baby doll!!! I love him!!!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Catcher, Kallie and Jack are all so cute and furry! Here's my babes new do...non furry.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jul 3 2005, 07:31 PM
> *Catcher, Kallie and Jack are all so cute and furry!  Here's my babes new do...non furry.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


OMG!







Rex IS skinned!







Bless his heart!!!!! I bet that feels really weird to pet, huh? If he is like Brink, his hair will grow fast...that will be a mere memory before long!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jul 3 2005, 08:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!







Rex IS skinned!







Bless his heart!!!!! I bet that feels really weird to pet, huh? If he is like Brink, his hair will grow fast...that will be a mere memory before long!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77649
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know....he's naked! He feels like velvet, but looks sooooooo small now. I'll bet he lost a pound of hair! I am ready for it to be a memory, although I have been taking a lot of photos of him today. Since I have had him he has only had sanitary trims which grow back real quick, so hopefully that means his hair will too!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

K & C's Mom... what angels... bless their little hearts!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, so many cute babies!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Little Rex looks adorable anyway he is groomed, I just love pictures!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jul 3 2005, 09:02 PM
> *Little Rex looks adorable anyway he is groomed, I just love pictures!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thank you! He acts like he knows it too! He has a pretty big ego!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

awww...Rex is so cute!! I love his red-white-and blue scarf!!







I think Ruby Jean liked it when she got her "short cut" too--


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Jul 4 2005, 01:26 PM
> *awww...Rex is so cute!!  I love his red-white-and blue scarf!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks! Rex likes to be curled up in a blanket now. I put his sweatshirt on him this morning and raised the thermostat another degree. He seems to still be getting used to it. It is cooler for him, he didnt start all that panting when we were in the car today!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So many cute pictures. We get never tired of seeing them.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww just love em


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Too cute! I saved him to my screensaver, love the way he's looking at you. 

To Rex's mom: Rex looks so patriotic, he needs to be the poster dog for the 4th of July!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bridge_@Jul 8 2005, 09:44 AM
> *Too cute!  I saved him to my screensaver, love the way he's looking at you.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79338*


[/QUOTE]

Awwww, glad you like it! He is just the most loving, devoted sweetheart!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

K&C have the most amazingly expressive faces! They are so sweet and precious...how can you get ANY work done at your computer, knowing they are looking at you like that? What adorable bundles of fur!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Jul 8 2005, 09:09 PM
> *K&C have the most amazingly expressive faces! They are so sweet and precious...how can you get ANY work done at your computer, knowing they are looking at you like that? What adorable bundles of fur!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Awww, thanks!

I have to say they are just such good babies... I often marvel at how lucky I am that they are so sweet natured. I hear about all the problems people have with their Malts snapping at them or at the groomer or vet, etc. But K & C are just so good with the groomer and vet and with me. I am just very, very lucky.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 8 2005, 05:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, thanks!

I have to say they are just such good babies... I often marvel at how lucky I am that they are so sweet natured. I hear about all the problems people have with their Malts snapping at them or at the groomer or vet, etc. But K & C are just so good with the groomer and vet and with me. I am just very, very lucky.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79573
[/B][/QUOTE]

And so are they! I can't image a better fur mommy than you.









And speaking of computers (I know YOU'LL know the answer), what is this "fast reply" feature? Is it new, or have I been living under a rock, lo these many months?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann+Jul 8 2005, 09:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

And so are they! I can't image a better fur mommy than you.









And speaking of computers (I know YOU'LL know the answer), what is this "fast reply" feature? Is it new, or have I been living under a rock, lo these many months?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79577
[/B][/QUOTE]

How nice of you to say that....









The Fast Reply had been appearing in selected posting forums for a while. It seems to be popping up more now. It is an abbreviated posting box that is just quicker to zip off a reply because you stay on the same page as the thread... you don't have to wait for the posting page to load. If you're using it and decide you want to use formatting or smilies, just click on "More Options".


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Ahhh, I knew you'd have an answer. I'm using Fast Reply now.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow, I LOVE this feature! Thanks, K/C's mom for the 'splanation!


----------

